# NFL - 2012 Season



## Xtraneous

The pre-season is starting so it's time to make dem predictions and rep your (****ty) team. ^_^

The pre-season starts off on Sunday, August 5th with the HOF week game, featuring:

Arizona Cardinals @ *The New Orleans Saints*

***********Schedule*************

Thursday, August 9

Washington Redskins @ *Buffalo Bills*

*Pittsburgh Steelers* @ Philadelphia Eagles

*New Orleans Saints* @ New England Patriots

*Baltimore Ravens* @ Atlanta Falcons

*Green Bay Packers* @ San Diego Chargers

Denver Broncos @ *Chicago Bears*

---------------------------------------

Friday, August 10

*New York Giants* @ Jacksonville Jaguars

Tampay Bay Buccaneers @ *Miami Dolphins*

Cleveland Browns @ *Detroit Lions*

*New York Jets* @ Cincinnati Bengals

*Arizona Cardinals* @ Kansas City Chiefs

Minnesota Vikings @ *San Fransico 49ers*

---------------------------------------

Saturday, August 11

Houston Texans @ *Carolina Panthers*

*Tennesse Titans* @ Seattle Seahawks

---------------------------------------

Sunday, August 12

St. Louis Rams @ *Indianapolis Colts*

*Dallas Cowboys* @ Oakland Raiders

So what are your predictions for week 1 of the pre-season? (All my picks are in bold)

And what team(s) are you rooting for?


----------



## Xtraneous

wickedlovely said:


> ^ Aww yeah. I've turned you into a Steelers fan and you've turned me into a Bears fan. :heart
> Your picks are (sadly) pretty spot on. The teams I hate the most have a good chance of winning. Except the Browns and the Bengals. They just ****ing suck. Watch them win just because I said that. -.-


I look forward to watching the Ravens destroy you, again...


----------



## Xtraneous

wickedlovely said:


> Never speak of the dark times, they crush me.


----------



## Ironpain

I'm looking forward to seeing what a year out has done for Payton Manning and how valuable he'll be to the Bronco's this year, I also want to see how Tebow performs for the Jets. 

The Bears could be exciting this year, I didn't keep up with the drafts and trades etc so I don't know who's with who but I have a feeling that The Bears will be healthy this year. The Lions won't be as good as they were last year but they won't be bad either.


----------



## Xtraneous

Ironpain said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what a year out has done for Payton Manning and how valuable he'll be to the Bronco's this year, I also want to see how Tebow performs for the Jets.
> 
> The Bears could be exciting this year, I didn't keep up with the drafts and trades etc so I don't know who's with who but I have a feeling that The Bears will be healthy this year. The Lions won't be as good as they were last year but they won't be bad either.


Yea, I'm curious about Payton as well. I don't think he'll survive the season, lol.

I do hope the Bears do well this season. We did acquire Brandon Marshall so I'm curious to see how well we do offensively. Also curious to see if Shea (DE) manages to provide pressure since we really only have Peppers ever doing anything and he's always double teamed. :|


----------



## WhoDey85

wickedlovely said:


> ^ Aww yeah. I've turned you into a Steelers fan and you've turned me into a Bears fan. :heart
> Your picks are (sadly) pretty spot on. The teams I hate the most have a good chance of winning. *Except the Browns and the Bengals. They just ****ing suck. *Watch them win just because I said that. -.-


Excuse me!!!!!!!!? lol oh hell nah

Edit: You are right about the Browns.


----------



## Transcending

Tebow is gonna lead Jets to the promise land.


----------



## Xtraneous

I think I've only been right about 2 picks so far. LOL

**** it, it's the preseason, lol. D:


----------



## 50piecesteve

Texans looked like champs 8 sacks and the offense looked good, and best of all NO INJURIES WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!


----------



## Gusthebus

WhoDey85 said:


> Excuse me!!!!!!!!? lol oh hell nah
> 
> Edit: You are right about the Browns.


Ouch why is it wherever I go I feel like a minority for being a Browns fan... it kinda sucks... But I watch them win or lose


----------



## fonz

Transcending said:


> Tebow is gonna lead Jets to the promise land.


He won't be starting though will he?


----------



## Transcending

fonz said:


> He won't be starting though will he?


He will be by week 5.


----------



## Xtraneous

wickedlovely said:


> I ****ing hate you.


----------



## Xtraneous

50piecesteve said:


> Texans looked like champs 8 sacks and the offense looked good, and best of all NO INJURIES WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest

Come on, New Orleans Saints. :yay


----------



## chantellabella

BobtheSaint said:


> Come on, New Orleans Saints. :yay


Da Who Dats are just biting to kick some balls! 

Geaux Saints!!


----------



## RandomObject

chantellabella said:


> Da Who Dats are just biting to kick some balls!
> 
> Geaux Saints!!


I approve.


----------



## Xtraneous

wickedlovely said:


> <snip>


<3


----------



## chantellabella

Hey guys.....................it's just nice to get back to football. I just love the sport no matter who's playing.


----------



## This Right Here

I'm excited for the season. It was tught watching my Rams get blown out by over 30pts.. It's going to be a LONG season. haha.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Excuse me!!!!!!!!? lol oh hell nah
> 
> Edit: You are right about the Browns.


Wow - Chad Johnson is living a country music song!

He lost his job, his TV show, his freedom (temporarily), and his wife in a 36 hour period!


----------



## chantellabella

I'm wondering how the Saints will do without Payton this year. I still can't believe Payton lied! He should have thrown Williams under the bus.

It would be great though if we could go all the way. Isn't the Superbowl in the Superdome this year? Do you realize what kind of party we'd have back home in New Orleans? The biggest Mardi Gras party evah!!


----------



## BobtheBest

chantellabella said:


> I'm wondering how the Saints will do without Payton this year. I still can't believe Payton lied! He should have thrown Williams under the bus.
> 
> It would be great though if we could go all the way. Isn't the Superbowl in the Superdome this year? Do you realize what kind of party we'd have back home in New Orleans? The biggest Mardi Gras party evah!!


Eh, lying and not telling the NFL when asked isn't really the same. The commish handled this in a very unprofessional manner.

Oh yes, it's in the Superdome! :yay Can't wait.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - Chad Johnson is living a country music song!
> 
> He lost his job, his TV show, his freedom (temporarily), and his wife in a 36 hour period!


Heh, yeah it's been a bad week for Chad to say the least. I was very disappointed to hear this news. Being one of my all time favorite players in the league. For all of Chad's antics he never got into any legal trouble while playing all those years with the Bengals. This news was very shocking to me because come on it's Chad, he wouldn't harm a fly, he is just about laughing and having a good time first and foremost.

The sad part is that he was just getting ready to turn his career back in the right direction. He was going to be the man in Miami, his hometown.

I obviously don't know what really happened but I think the chick was out to screw over Chad from the very beginning. He even talks about women like this in his book. If this was the case Chad should have seen this coming. Saying that, there is never any excuse to hit a woman and if he really did do this then I have lost all respect for him.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Heh, yeah it's been a bad week for Chad to say the least. I was very disappointed to hear this news. Being one of my all time favorite players in the league. For all of Chad's antics he never got into any legal trouble while playing all those years with the Bengals. This news was very shocking to me because come on it's Chad, he wouldn't harm a fly, he is just about laughing and having a good time first and foremost.
> 
> The sad part is that he was just getting ready to turn his career back in the right direction. He was going to be the man in Miami, his hometown.
> 
> I obviously don't know what really happened but I think the chick was out to screw over Chad from the very beginning. He even talks about women like this in his book. If this was the case Chad should have seen this coming. Saying that, there is never any excuse to hit a woman and if he really did do this then I have lost all respect for him.


What is weird is that I was watching that HBO show on the Dolphins and in one of the scenes, he was leaving the building for the day and he said something like "If I get arrested, will you come bail me out?" - kind of a slam on the Bengals and the various legal issues. It turned out to happen. 

He was a bit off, but I am not sure if he was that bad. Too much drama.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm so excited for the Cowboys to ruin all my Sunday's, and the occasional Monday/Thursday/Saturday, from early September through December. It's going to be so...much...fun. :rain


----------



## Ironpain

WhoDey85 said:


> Heh, yeah it's been a bad week for Chad to say the least. I was very disappointed to hear this news. Being one of my all time favorite players in the league. For all of Chad's antics he never got into any legal trouble while playing all those years with the Bengals. This news was very shocking to me because come on it's Chad, he wouldn't harm a fly, he is just about laughing and having a good time first and foremost.
> 
> The sad part is that he was just getting ready to turn his career back in the right direction. He was going to be the man in Miami, his hometown.
> 
> I obviously don't know what really happened but I think the chick was out to screw over Chad from the very beginning. He even talks about women like this in his book. If this was the case Chad should have seen this coming. Saying that, there is never any excuse to hit a woman and if he really did do this then I have lost all respect for him.


Sounds like you're describing me :lol, I've never had the pleasure of seeing my name worn out like this  if you don't already know my name is Chad and ironically you're describing my week lol


----------



## WhoDey85

Ironpain said:


> Sounds like you're describing me :lol, I've never had the pleasure of seeing my name worn out like this  if you don't already know my name is Chad and ironically you're describing my week lol


You headbutt your wife? :blank


----------



## Ironpain

WhoDey85 said:


> You headbutt your wife? :blank


No, Only the part where you said Chad had a bad week and about harming a fly, no head butting my wife. heard him make a joke that he would go into porn if he got cut, there was an article on it on yahoo news.


----------



## WhoDey85

Ironpain said:


> No, Only the part where you said Chad had a bad week and about harming a fly, no head butting my wife. heard him make a joke that he would go into porn if he got cut, there was an article on it on yahoo news.


Haha ok, that's a big difference. LOL at chad joking about doing porn. At least he can laugh at himself when things are going that bad.


----------



## Ironpain

I'm impressed with The Bengals, I think it's time they were given a chance to prove that they are a team to contend with, The Media loves to talk about The Steelers and Ravens and The Bengals are on the outside looking in. Here's what I think. 

This is a new season. With the Cincinnati Bengals coming off two playoff appearances in the last three years, it's time for all Bengaldom to throw out the old preconceived notions of this team and embrace a new mindset: The Bengals have what it takes to win it all. Underachievement is so last decade....The Bengals seem to have tapped a diamond in the rough in Vontaze Burfict,

So, instead of looking at the schedule and thinking, "Okay,they'll lose to the Steelers, maybe split with the Ravens, etc.," I think it's going to make for a fun season if Cincinnati fans stop with this silly inferiority complex and think positively. In 2009, this team broomed the entire AFC North which is ridiculously difficult to do. 

In 2011, the Bengals defeated the Buffalo Bills who, to that point, had not lost a game. So, despite what the syncophant media says about how great the Jets, Bills, or Texans are going to be, the Bengals will be right there in the mix again and, if my theory holds true, will win even more games in 2012 than in 2011.

Looking back at 2011, was there a game where the Bengals put together a complete game in all three aspects? Emphatically, the answer is no. Last season it can be accurately stated that Cincinnati compiled a winning record while playing relatively bad football and this is crucial when predicting success in 2012. 

If a team can win with its "C game" then when the team executes better and raises their game to "B" or "A" range, look out! Finding a way to win when playing less than their best is a hallmark of all the greatest teams in NFL history and, in fact, holds true in any sport.

So, here we are in 2012 and things look great in Bengaldom. Hue Jackson is back and Mark Carrier is an incredible defensive backs coach. On offense the addition of Kevin Zeitler at left guard is a game changer and watching Andre Smith move his feet when pass blocking was amazing; I cannot overemphasize how great Andre is when he's 100% healthy. 

Behind that line is BenJarvus Green-Ellis, my favorite running back in the game today. Not only is he money in the bank in the red zone, he doesn't fumble! In fact, The Law Firm might be one of the best blocking backs in the NFL; we know Bill Belichick won't field a running back who can't pass block. Finally, anyone not living under a rock knows Andy Dalton and AJ Green are always a threat to score through the air.

The Bungles are dead. In fact, they are buried upside down so if they try to dig their way out, they'll have farther to go. I never want to hear about losses to the Steelers, Ravens, or anyone else being foregone conclusions. Don't let the butt-kissing media lead you astray with their "knee pads and Chap Stick" team-crushes on the Cowboys, Giants, or Patriots. 

I AM THE PEOPLE's MOD The Voice of the Voiceless. Ironpain for Bod Mod 2013


----------



## WhoDey85

Ironpain said:


> I'm impressed with The Bengals, I think it's time they were given a chance to prove that they are a team to contend with, The Media loves to talk about The Steelers and Ravens and The Bengals are on the outside looking in. Here's what I think.
> 
> This is a new season. With the Cincinnati Bengals coming off two playoff appearances in the last three years, it's time for all Bengaldom to throw out the old preconceived notions of this team and embrace a new mindset: The Bengals have what it takes to win it all. Underachievement is so last decade....The Bengals seem to have tapped a diamond in the rough in Vontaze Burfict,
> 
> So, instead of looking at the schedule and thinking, "Okay,they'll lose to the Steelers, maybe split with the Ravens, etc.," I think it's going to make for a fun season if Cincinnati fans stop with this silly inferiority complex and think positively. In 2009, this team broomed the entire AFC North which is ridiculously difficult to do.
> 
> In 2011, the Bengals defeated the Buffalo Bills who, to that point, had not lost a game. So, despite what the syncophant media says about how great the Jets, Bills, or Texans are going to be, the Bengals will be right there in the mix again and, if my theory holds true, will win even more games in 2012 than in 2011.
> 
> Looking back at 2011, was there a game where the Bengals put together a complete game in all three aspects? Emphatically, the answer is no. Last season it can be accurately stated that Cincinnati compiled a winning record while playing relatively bad football and this is crucial when predicting success in 2012.
> 
> If a team can win with its "C game" then when the team executes better and raises their game to "B" or "A" range, look out! Finding a way to win when playing less than their best is a hallmark of all the greatest teams in NFL history and, in fact, holds true in any sport.
> 
> So, here we are in 2012 and things look great in Bengaldom. Hue Jackson is back and Mark Carrier is an incredible defensive backs coach. On offense the addition of Kevin Zeitler at left guard is a game changer and watching Andre Smith move his feet when pass blocking was amazing; I cannot overemphasize how great Andre is when he's 100% healthy.
> 
> Behind that line is BenJarvus Green-Ellis, my favorite running back in the game today. Not only is he money in the bank in the red zone, he doesn't fumble! In fact, The Law Firm might be one of the best blocking backs in the NFL; we know Bill Belichick won't field a running back who can't pass block. Finally, anyone not living under a rock knows Andy Dalton and AJ Green are always a threat to score through the air.
> 
> The Bungles are dead. In fact, they are buried upside down so if they try to dig their way out, they'll have farther to go. I never want to hear about losses to the Steelers, Ravens, or anyone else being foregone conclusions. Don't let the butt-kissing media lead you astray with their "knee pads and Chap Stick" team-crushes on the Cowboys, Giants, or Patriots.
> 
> I AM THE PEOPLE's MOD The Voice of the Voiceless. Ironpain for Bod Mod 2013


:clap That's some impressive Bengals knowledge right there. You are absolutely right. These aren't the Bungles anymore. They were a top 10 defense last year and are getting one of their better defenders back from injury (Leon Hall). They took a DB out of Alabama with the first pick (Dre Kirkpatrick) who will surely help improve that defense even more. The Bengals defensive line is going to be one of the best in the league this year. Peko is one of the best running stopping DTs and Dunlap and Geno Atkins can really get after the QB.

And then of course on the other side of the ball your have Dalton and Green going into year two. I mean in year one they only lead the Bengals to the playoffs! These guys are true ball players. AJ Green is the complete opposite of Chad in the way he carries out his business and I love it him for it. Yeah the Law Firm is a big upgrade over Ced Benson, who had a problem coughing the ball up last year. The offensive line has improved a lot although they had a bad injury to one of their new guards in the first preseason game.

The Stoolers and the RatBirds are getting old. This Bengals team is young and hungry. Look out!


----------



## Peter Attis

****ing RAIDERS YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING RIGHT! :mum


----------



## fonz

All eyes are on the NYJ-NYG game tomorrow,always a great match


----------



## Lmatic3030

Peter Attis said:


> ****ing RAIDERS YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING RIGHT! :mum


I can already tell it's gonna be a long year. Palmer is terrible


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im a little excited for the nfl season 2012 hopefully the cowboys can get to the playoffs..


----------



## Winds

9-7 backdoor into the playoffs at best. More then likely going to 8-8. Our defense, especially the DB's are just pathetic at times, with the exception of Chris Gamble. The Panthers are on the rise, but still a year or two away.


----------



## Ironpain

My line of thinking here as far as the Bengals signing DE Luke Black is this, if both Dunlap and Geathers are in any threat of missing game time by the start of the season, than you just don't go picking up rookie camp fodder to cover for your starters. If anything. 

Black is an extra body for the final 2 preseason games, and - a hidden gem for the PS, than great. I'm all for looking at all possibilities for the PS in that respect. I just wouldn't put any stock into thinking they brought him in as response to Dunlap and Geathers being banged up and in danger of missing regular season game time.

He's an undrafted free agent and The Bengals are the first team to sign him, Dalton will start playing like he wants to be inducted into the DaddyCincinnati Hall of fame lol. Looking forward to more great plays by AJ Green, Robinson needs to improve on the arm, he throws weak on his right side, blocking is solid,I'll give Gradowski an B- (yeah I know I'm harsh lol) he had two great plays but he's got a long way to go.


----------



## burrito

Cowboys fan here. I have a bad feeling with all of the injuries theyve already sustained. Also Dez bryant is incredibly talented but needs to stay out of trouble. I think they will have a better season, but I really dont know how they will look come playoffs time. Romo still has alot to prove as far as playoff wins.


----------



## Ironpain

Am I the only one completely confused by The Buffalo Bills and Buffalonian Sports fans, I mean honestly what is it with that team and as a Torontonian I'm allowed to say stuff like this seeing as it applies in our case as well and plus Buffalo is suppose to be Toronto's NFL team (cause they played a few games here last year) They're like Green Bay, only with none of the success or the charm. They play in one of the crappiest stadiums in the NFL, located on top of a Glacier in the middle of No Man's Land. 

If you're from Buffalo, you're essentially from nowhere. You talk like a Midwesterner ("Hi, I'm fraaam Baaaffalow"), and yet you're located in the Northeast. You take pride in the Goo Goo Dolls, which no reasonable person should do, with the exception of Iris one of my favorites but still overall of course. 

You get married before age 20 because there's nothing else to do. It's as if someone airlifted a chunk of northern Alaska and dropped it down 4,000 miles to the southeast. The state of New York basically consists of New York City, Long Island, Westchester, and a gigantic, frigid attic that no one goes up to because it smells funny and there might be weird things up there. Look at these poor people:

It's as if the rest of the NFL moved into the 21st century without them. The Bills, as currently operated, are like a little mom-and-pop store just waiting to be bulldozed out of existence. You walk by that store every day and you think to yourself, "Christ, who goes in there?" I have a picture in my head of 80,000 old people crammed into Ralph Wilson Stadium, all trying to pay for their beers with a check. 

That's what the Bills feel like right now. They try to do modern things like pay $50 million to Mario Williams, and yet that move still feels like an old person trying to work the remote. The Bills need to stop openly handing out blowjobs to Toronto and either A.) move for good, or B.) get all the hobos living in Buffalo to pony up for new digs. In order to save the Bills, they must be destroyed forever.

Buffalo has had the stability at QB of a single mother crack you know what on welfare since Jim Kelly retired.The best moment they have had in the last decade was when Kevin Everett DIDN'T DIE in front of 70,000 people.

How does a team go 12 seasons without playoffs? I don't know ask The Leafs.


----------



## Ironpain

GO Bengals :boogie:boogie. Andy Dalton bruised his arm on a first-quarter pass attempt in the game against The Colts but thankfully he'll be okay. Bengals have signed free agent C Jeff Faine of the Bucs.


----------



## Gusthebus

meh the browns went 2-2 in preseason, I hope they do better.. I am not a Weeden fan but who knows he might do ok...


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## burrito

^ dang.. nice catch.


----------



## AliBaba

My level of excitement is pretty high right about now.


----------



## chantellabella

Yay!!!!! :yay

Life as I know it has begun again!!


Good luck to all the teams!!!


----------



## Cam1

Homework/football Sunday's are back!! Go Pats


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Brandon Marshall is gonna wreak havoc this season.


----------



## Ventura

Daaaaa bears


----------



## Ironpain

Overreaction Mondays early in the NFL season are my favorite.

-Peyton Manning is basically already the Superbowl MVP 
-The Jets basically already won the Superbowl (even though Peyton is already Superbowl MVP) 
-Green Bay sux now lol 
-The Lions suck for not blowing out the Rams, clearly have taken steps back since last year. 
-The Bears will prolly be 16-0 
-Carolina is done 
-Philadelphia has once again been overrated and will probably miss the playoffs. (Oh wait, fact) 
-The refs 
RGIII is gonna have a better 1st year than Cam 
-Pittsburgh's won't be shyt this year. 
-There is no more QB controversy for the Jets 
-Chris Johnson is done

I'm not seeing much overreaction towards the Giants less-than-stellar effort the other night (other than a few kneejerk reactions on the radio on Thursday morning). Similarly, I haven't heard much about the Cowboys either. Both of those things are actually refreshing. I think both sides realize that it was one game, the Cowboys outplayed them and that's really it. 

Lots of overreaction about the Jets. The Jets looked good, it's true, but the Bills looked TERRIBLE in all phases of the game. I'd be most concerned about the play of their QB (which was just abysmal), and the fact that their supposed revamped defense didn't so much as make Mark Sanchez sweat. That could be a big problem for them. No way Sanchez will look that comfortable in future games (although they don't have too tough a schedule). 


A bit overreaction about Bob Griffin, and not just from DeNiro. He looked terrific, don't get me wrong, but the Saints didn't come within 4 yards of touching him, and not because the Skins line is so great. And their secondary practically didn't even play. Again, I like Griffin a lot, think he looks really poised, but I'd like to see him play against a team that brings heat against him and forces the issue.


----------



## BobtheBest

Ironpain said:


> A bit overreaction about Bob Griffin, and not just from DeNiro. He looked terrific, don't get me wrong, but the Saints didn't come within 4 yards of touching him, and not because the Skins line is so great. And their secondary practically didn't even play. Again, I like Griffin a lot, think he looks really poised, but I'd like to see him play against a team that brings heat against him and forces the issue.


As a Saints fan, I'd say that victory is mainly since RG3 is a good quarterback and I think he will succeed. The Saints D were flat on their backs as usual, they have little to no pass rush.


----------



## Cam1

Ironpain, I'd wait on Chris Johnson. The Patriots run defense is one of the best in the league when healthy. Still, less than 10 yards or whatever he had is pathetic for someone of his caliber.


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Atari82

YEAAAHAHHH BABY 
PACKERS GONNA WIN THE SUPER BOWL! 
WE JUST BEAT DEM BEARS lol


----------



## brewpacksox

Hardcore Packers fan here. 

Unfortunately my almost my whole family are Bears fans. :roll


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Cam1

Sunday night football first three weeks is awesome, can't wait for Lions vs. 49ers, then Pats vs. Ravens the next week.


----------



## AliBaba

Xtraneous said:


>


*"I said get up old man! You promised you'd help me get the single season passes intercepted record."* :wink


----------



## Xtraneous

AliBaba said:


> *"I said get up old man! You promised you'd help me get the single season passes intercepted record."* :wink


Yea probably, if not... most sacks for sure.


----------



## brewpacksox

:clap


----------



## anonymid

Grrr, I don't get to watch the Patriots this week. The Pats and Giants are both on FOX, at the same time, and they've decided to give us the Giants. Blah. Pretty rare that this happens.


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> Grrr, I don't get to watch the Patriots this week. The Pats and Giants are both on FOX, at the same time, and they've decided to give us the Giants. Blah. Pretty rare that this happens.


You're not missing much. This is the worst I've seen the Pats play in years.


----------



## AliBaba

WTF....Peyton's going all "cutler" on the Broncos.

ETA: I posted this immediately before he threw pick number 3. That's with 6:55 left in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Cam1

Revis out for the year....


----------



## Lmatic3030

Raiders receivers and corners dropping like flies.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I just witnessed the worst call in the history of sports. Real refs will be back by Sunday...book it.


----------



## Zeppelin

the cheat said:


> I just witnessed the world call in the history of sports. Real refs will be back by Sunday...book it.


I am glad after years of refs being anti Seattle ( Super Bowl 40 refs), the refs finally make a wrong call that favors the Seahawks.

As a Seahawks fan, I am obviously glad they won, but Greg Jennings intercepted the ball so I think the Packers should have won. That was the weirdest football game I have ever seen. So many wrong calls... The regular refs will be back next week.

Go Hawks!!!


----------



## brewpacksox

NO. F***ING. WORDS.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Ironpain

I get e-mails from my good friend Roger Goodell, the Commissioner Of The NFL. Here's what my good friend Rog wrote to me today: To My Good Friend Ironpain

As you know last night the NFL reached an agreement with the referees. We did so because we were tired of the fans crying and whining. Packer fans, Patriot fans, every fan base except the NY Giants were doing nothing but crying. Waaaah! The NY Giants get handed an 18-0 undefeated opponent in the Super Bowl. Did they cry? Of course not. They simply went out and beat the living you know what out of an 18-0 undefeated team. 

Well, because of all the crying from non-Giant fans we gave the referees what they wanted. Now they can go out there and blow the Tuck Rule, screw the Seahawks in a Super Bowl, get completely wrong the Immaculate Reception, not call pass interference on Drew Pearson... 

Enjoy your Giant game Sunday night. 

Roger The Goat Goodell is a very good friend of mine and he wants to see The Giants repeat as SuperBowl Champs,YEAH SON. :lol I'm joking with you, I'm only teasing, all in good fun, I'm glad to see the real ref's back, I love watching Football, I'm excited to see what the season brings but I mean it about the Giants


----------



## brewpacksox

Sunday's game is huge for the Packers.


----------



## fonz

brewpacksox said:


> Sunday's game is huge for the Packers.


Huge for the Saints as well


----------



## brewpacksox

fonz said:


> Huge for the Saints as well


Well one fanbase will end up happy. 

Please be the Packers lol. :blank


----------



## Xtraneous

brewpacksox said:


> Well one fanbase will end up happy.
> 
> Please be the Packers lol. :blank


Traitor 

You from IL wut u doing


----------



## brewpacksox

Xtraneous said:


> Traitor
> 
> You from IL wut u doing


:lol I'm a hardcore Packers fan.


----------



## Xtraneous

brewpacksox said:


> :lol i'm a hardcore packers fan.


where did we go wrong...


----------



## Ironpain

brewpacksox said:


> :lol I'm a hardcore Packers fan.


Come on your breaking the poor guys heart, you're suppose to be a fellow Bears fan, that's like a Viking fan saying they are a Packers fan or a Red Sox fan going over to the Yankees it's not Kosher.


----------



## brewpacksox

I've never been a Bears fan lol. But if it makes you feel any better, nearly everyone in my family is lol.


----------



## Ironpain

brewpacksox said:


> I've never been a Bears fan lol. But if it makes you feel any better, nearly everyone in my family is lol.


That makes it even worse lol, sigh. Apparently your whole family are Bears fans and you are from Illinois, that is enough for you to be one but I guess you are different lol.


----------



## brewpacksox

Haha yep, sure am.


----------



## Ironpain

***Official Patriots Look-a-like Thread**** (courtesy of BUFFALO FANS)I was on the Buffalo Bills site and man the Patriots have these hate threads for every opponent they play like it was last week with the Ravens. Anyways I was laughing too hard and had to share it with you guys.

Link: 
http://boards.buffalobills.com/showthread.php?431664-****Official-Patr iots-Look-a-like-Thread****:lol


----------



## brewpacksox

Packers win!


----------



## 50piecesteve

The Houston Texans are unstoppable


----------



## Cam1

Who's more overrated: Vick or Flacco?


----------



## Xtraneous

cheerleaderlol


----------



## Lmatic3030

my man held on to that camera


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> Who's more overrated: Vick or Flacco?


I'm going to go with Michael Vick, I just think he's hyped up, Joe Flacco seems to be trying to improve, Michael Vick he's even more inconsistent now than Flacco.


----------



## Ironpain

Here's a video of Tom Brady singing Call me Maybe  haha Go Tom Brady. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ironpain

My Favorite Tom Brady Commercial, haha the back hand is epic


----------



## Ironpain

He's Brady and he Knows it :boogie:boogie, Congrats to Tom Brady for being AFC Player of the week.


----------



## brewpacksox

Not pleased Packers. :roll


----------



## Ironpain

Patriots win it 31-21:boogie:boogie, Wes Welker 1/10.. 27 yrd on Pats.. 13 catches , Brady knee down.. 2/11 35 1st downs in the game..Tom Brady 10-4 vs Peyton now. Patriots explosive offense dominated the running game, Cunningham made a nice recovery, 151 yrds for Ridley, 251 rushing today.. for 2 weeks now the Pats have rushed for 200 yards, Way to Go Pats. Great win. 3-2, next week they are at Seattle. 

Have a great game next week Patriots. :clap


----------



## Ironpain

Drew Brees sets a new record for consecutive games with a TD! Drew Brees now has 48 straight games with a TD. The record stood for over half a century.


----------



## Ironpain

http://www.lazloscloset.com/2012/10/08/hey-kc-chiefs-fans-go-fall-on-a-knife/

I'm kind of confused so help me out. I don't think they were cheering Cassel getting hurt



They weren't even looking at Cassel. They were for cheering a 16 yard first down upfield, and I'll bet many didn't even see Cassell back there. And they didn't have the benefit of the announcers pointing him out.


----------



## Cam1

Ironpain said:


> http://www.lazloscloset.com/2012/10/08/hey-kc-chiefs-fans-go-fall-on-a-knife/
> 
> I'm kind of confused so help me out. I don't think they were cheering Cassel getting hurt
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't even looking at Cassel. They were for cheering a 16 yard first down upfield, and I'll bet many didn't even see Cassell back there. And they didn't have the benefit of the announcers pointing him out.


I think they were booing/cheering it because he hasn't been very good since he left New England, where he stepped into a pass heavy offence with Randy Moss and Wes Welker as targets that one season. Neither have the Chiefs in general - they'd probably rather see Quinn starting games than Cassel.


----------



## Lmatic3030

2 steps forward 5 steps back


----------



## foe

The quarterback champ is back!

6 touchdowns, 338 passing yards on 24-for-36 passes...and counting.


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## brewpacksox

Amazing game for the Pack!


----------



## Just Lurking

Ironpain said:


> Drew Brees sets a new record for consecutive games with a TD! Drew Brees now has 48 straight games with a TD. The record stood for over half a century.


I saw this live -- This was a pretty impressive feat.


----------



## Just Lurking

Xtraneous said:


>


Not cool!!!!


----------



## Xtraneous

Looking forward to destroying the lions.


----------



## Ironpain

Did Jim Harbaugh just make a bunch of money for someone?The spread on the game was 7.5, San Francisco favored, and Harbaugh takes two points off the board to win by just 7? With the two points from the safety it's 15 - 6 and a 9 point win. Why would one not take the safety? It makes it a two score game with what, forty seconds left and you get the ball back. What's up with that?


----------



## Cam1

Got to love when the best quarterback in the NFL Joe Flacco looks like Matt Sanchez out there.


----------



## BobtheBest

:yay:yay:nw:nw:boogie


----------



## Ironpain

Is starting to think The Patriots Defense is being coached by Bobby Valentine, I mean holy crap man, The Secondary is atrocious, if Gontowski hadn't saved us The Pats would have been the laughing stock of the night, I mean really the Defense made Mark Sanchez look good. 

After holding a 16-10 lead they lose momentum, The Jets were playing the pass rush and taking advantage of our openings. Tom Brady was so inconsistent, Deja Tom again. 

The fact that I am louder than the people in FoxBorough scares me, there's no emotion from that crowd, there's a pause for concern. LETS GO PATS Lets pull out a win, meaningless as it may be, Lets hope that this is a temporary set back that will seriously be fixed and addressed by your next game.

Chris Johnson showed up lol and So did Fitzpatrick lmao. Guess the Bills don't need Belinda Carlisle to play Quarterback anymore but can she catch  Haha at What does Tim Tebow think of Mark Sanchez, he's thinking lucky guys going to get a foot rub from Sexy Rexy Tonight.

Pats won (a win is a win) ah well will take this mini win. Too close though


----------



## WhoDey85

I cringe every time Marvin Lewis challenges a call. It didn't really matter though, the Bengals couldn't stop Dwyer at the end anyway.


----------



## Zeppelin

If Marshawn Lynch of the Seahawks starts playing like he used to. The Seahawks could have a shot at winning there division because there run game isnt that good.


----------



## Xtraneous

***** can't say I don't show her (bad) team scoring. 

<3


----------



## Xtraneous

wickedlovely said:


> <3 I love you, but **** your team. Just kidding, I like your team better. >.<


It's ok, your team might bounce back.  maybe. (they wont) LOVE U TOO <33


----------



## Xtraneous

Also, dat leg sweep.


----------



## Xtraneous

wickedlovely said:


> :kiss
> **** you lmfao


It's ok, we got the titans next sunday so we'll avenge you.


----------



## Winds

Only good thing about this season as a Panther fan is that Marty Hurney is finally gone, albeit 2-3 years too late, and if we keep finding new ways to lose 4th quarter leads we might get the first overall pick.


----------



## Cam1

Man, the Patriots know how to make every QB in the league look like Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cam1 said:


> Man, the Patriots know how to* make every QB in the league look like Aaron Rodgers*.


I feel like that when I watch the Saints defense.


----------



## Xtraneous

Handing out free sacks


----------



## Ironpain

Xtraneous said:


> Handing out free sacks


Bears won by a field goal, wow Carolina almost almost had them beat.


----------



## brewpacksox

Pack wins!


----------



## Xtraneous

Ironpain said:


> Bears won by a field goal, wow Carolina almost almost had them beat.


Yea, we were just sucking on all types of levels, lol.

They got like what... 400~ yards on us.

We still won, so its ok.


----------



## WD3

Falcons 7-0!


----------



## BobtheBest

Well, the Steelers/Redskins game got interesting:


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Cam1

I'm so excited for tonights game........................... jk.


----------



## Xtraneous

Lmao. No one will be watching tonights game. 

Can't wait til next week... going up against Houston. Probably gonna lose... then got the 49ers after. lol...


----------



## Cam1

Xtraneous said:


> Lmao. No one will be watching tonights game.
> 
> Can't wait til next week... going up against Houston. Probably gonna lose... then got the 49ers after. lol...


Bears? Should be good games.... that's funny, the Pats play the Texans and Niners in back to back weeks right after >.>


----------



## Cam1

Surprisingly not that terrible of a game, hard hitting and scrummy.... C'mon Chiefs >.>


----------



## BobtheBest

Cam1 said:


> Surprisingly not that terrible of a game, hard hitting and scrummy.... C'mon Chiefs >.>


I had to change the channel. The Chiefs are getting the **** kicked out of them. :no


----------



## Cam1

BobtheBest said:


> I had to change the channel. The Chiefs are getting the **** kicked out of them. :no


Yeah, looked like they were going to keep it close then the Chargers ran away with it pretty quickly....

At least the Chiefs will be looking at Geno or Barkley at QB next year lol.


----------



## Xtraneous

Cam1 said:


> Bears? Should be good games.... that's funny, the Pats play the Texans and Niners in back to back weeks right after >.>


Yea. I just hope we get sacked less than 10 times in each game. D: Who knows we might get lucky and intercept some passes and win defensively. lol. We're tied for #1 in the NFL with the NYG with 16 interceptions. 6 of those returned for touchdowns. 11 forced fumbles, 7 of them recovered. So HOPEFULLY if we can't do anything offensively, our defense saves us as usual, lol.


----------



## Xtraneous

FOR RAE:










Grats on your team not ****ing up. ;D


----------



## Daylight

I'll be at the Colts game tomorrow to see them take on the Dolphins. Haven't been to a Colts game since Peyton Mannings rookie year. Pretty excited!


----------



## Cam1

Daylight said:


> I'll be at the Colts game tomorrow to see them take on the Dolphins. Haven't been to a Colts game since Peyton Mannings rookie year. Pretty excited!


Nice, should be a good game tbh. Have fun!


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Ironpain

Anyone Remember this video 



What would that commercial look like now? Vick took a beating, like the Saints are Peta members, oh it would Probably about the same if he was playing the Eagles defense.


----------



## Ironpain

Clearly many athletes have said some very dumb things. We've had multi-millionaire NBA players justifying a demand for more money from owners by saying, "How am I supposed to feed my family!?!" We've had British boxers say they will beat an American boxer. The list of stupidity from athletes is endless. 

But I have to say Michael Vick's prediction this off-season that the Eagles were on their way to being a dynasty, it's not the dumbest thing ever said but it is a pretty Asinine comment to make, lets be honest here. Vick's Eagles didn't even win a single championship (didn't even make the playoffs!) and he was claiming a dynasty was unfolding before our eyes! Why doesn't a reporter ask him about his "dynasty" comment right now? I would.


----------



## Daylight

I met Andrew Luck last night!!! Shook his hand and got his autograph.


----------



## millenniumman75

Xtraneous said:


>





Xtraneous said:


> FOR RAE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on your team not ****ing up. ;D


These are just wrong on so many levels. Bad sportsmanship. :no


----------



## Ironpain

Bengals have a huge lead on the Giants- We have just entered The Twilight Zone. 24-6 right now, never thought the Bengals would be running all over The Giants, The Patriots are holding a steady lead over The Bills, GO PATRIOTS, PATRIOT LOUD, PATRIOT PROUD. So after the game between The Eagles and The Cowboys which coach will lose their job? Andy Reid is praying it's not him lol.


----------



## Cam1

Super bowl preview tonight? .... should be good


----------



## 50piecesteve

Cam1 said:


> Super bowl preview tonight? .... should be good


Ugly win for Houston but i'll take it!!!


----------



## Cam1

What's up with these Steelers uni's? Anyone like them?


----------



## WhoDey85

Cam1 said:


> What's up with these Steelers uni's? Anyone like them?


They are almost the most hideous things I have ever seen! uke


----------



## F1X3R

Lions fan reporting. Another Thanksgiving kick in the balls.


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, that challenge rule is BS, plus the punt that hit the Texans player then was recovered by the Lions but not given to them even after review. They got screwed.


----------



## fonz

Holy f**k - the Patriots scored 3 tds in like a minute


----------



## Cam1

Love when the Pats slap the Jets around like that.


----------



## rdrr

What a drubbing.


----------



## Cam1

+23 turnover ratio now for New England >.>


----------



## 50piecesteve

F1X3R said:


> Lions fan reporting. Another Thanksgiving kick in the balls.


im sorry dude, Texans fan here. But you got to admit the Lions had plenty of opportunities to win. Great teams find a way to win. It was a BS call no doubt


----------



## F1X3R

50piecesteve said:


> im sorry dude, Texans fan here. But you got to admit the Lions had plenty of opportunities to win. Great teams find a way to win. It was a BS call no doubt


I wasn't just talking about the call. It was everything. Penalties, drops, fumbles, conservative play calling, missed fg's, refs, clock management, badly timed sacks, etc. The Lions found several ways to lose.


----------



## Zeppelin

So does anybody think the Seahawks are going to make the playoffs right now? There record is 6-5. I thought that they were going to make a Wild Card slot until they lost to Miami today. Now I am torn.


----------



## F1X3R

Zeppelin said:


> So does anybody think the Seahawks are going to make the playoffs right now? There record is 6-5. I thought that they were going to make a Wild Card slot until they lost to Miami today. Now I am torn.


They've got a few tough opponents left, but 9-7 might be enough.


----------



## Zeppelin

I got a RussellWilson Seahawks jersey today. I have a feeling that he is going to be around for a while and possibly lead the Hawk to a Superbowl one day.


----------



## Zeppelin

Amazing overtime win for Russell Wilson and the Seattle Seahawks. Great win over Chicago today.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Giants lost blah blah blah...

Why does it not strike me as a coincidence that on the post-game coverage, they close in on Trent Dilfer and Steve Young but not Suzy Kolber? I swear that's done on purpose for a reason.


----------



## fonz

BlazingLazer said:


> Giants lost blah blah blah...
> 
> Why does it not strike me as a coincidence that on the post-game coverage, they close in on Trent Dilfer and Steve Young but not Suzy Kolber? I swear that's done on purpose for a reason.


Well,let's face it,people aren't interested in what she has to say,they're the experts. Dilfer was an average QB but he knows his stuff

BTW,remember when Tony Kornheiser was doing MNF? That was HILARIOUS


----------



## Cam1

Patriots defense has been improving big time, I'm liking what I see. Also, even without Gronkowski run blocking and receiving the offense still seems to be flowing nicely.

A shutout of the Texans at halftime? Never thought I'd see that from any team let alone the Pats.


----------



## BlazingLazer

fonz said:


> Well, let's face it, people aren't interested in what she has to say,they're the experts. Dilfer was an average QB but he knows his stuff.


It was kind of more of an observation that ESPN may intentionally focus on anyone but the eye candy in order to tease. They ain't fooling no one!

But yeah, I agree that Dilfer seems to know what he's talking about.



> BTW, remember when Tony Kornheiser was doing MNF? That was HILARIOUS


It was definitely out of place for him and the rest of the crew, but do you remember Dennis Miller on Monday Night Football? Now THAT was funny (but in a weird way)!


----------



## WhoDey85

Anyone get the NFL network? Can I come over tomorrow to watch the game?


----------



## Cam1

Damn. I really hope that was a superbowl preview!


----------



## Zeppelin

I'm happy that my Hawks won again, but mad at New England because we really needed them to beat the 49ers to win the division. Oh well, if we keep playing like we did againsts the Bills and the Cardinals we could realistically have a chance at winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## F1X3R

I just saw that there are now Monday Night Games left! Must be because the next two Mondays are Christmas Eve and New Years Eve (ratings), even though having more football would add even more to the Holidays.


----------



## sunking

I don't know were my Texas will end up are defense is pretty beat up but I just hope they play hard in the playoffs at lest


----------



## Zeppelin

Seahawks going to dominate over San Francisco on Sunday with the help of Russell Wilson and the 12th Man.


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> Seahawks going to dominate over San Francisco on Sunday with the help of Russell Wilson and the 12th Man.


I'm a Patriots fan, and I think I'm more excited for this game than the Niners @ Pats lol.

Hoping the Seahawks win, I want to see a home playoff game in Seattle.


----------



## jjbnum3

Zeppelin said:


> Seahawks going to dominate over San Francisco on Sunday with the help of Russell Wilson and the 12th Man.


I think it will be a very close game.
Might come down to which team has fewer turnovers
BTW we(49ers) are not the Bills or Cards . 

The Cincinnati at Pittsburgh might also be a good game,both teams looking for A wildcard spot.

I want to see the the ravens beat the Giants.


----------



## Zeppelin

jjbnum3 said:


> I think it will be a very close game.
> Might come down to which team has fewer turnovers
> BTW we(49ers) are not the Bills or Cards .
> 
> The Cincinnati at Pittsburgh might also be a good game,both teams looking for A wildcard spot.
> 
> I want to see the the ravens beat the Giants.


The Clink is the hardest stadium and loudest in the NFL to play in. I think that boosts the hawks chances of winning, but yeah, it's going to be a lot closer than the last two games the seahawks played. I think we( Seattle) are going to win.


----------



## millenniumman75

jjbnum3 said:


> The *Cincinnati* at Pittsburgh might also be a good game,both teams looking for A wildcard spot.


WHO DEY!

Lightning has struck twice for the Cardiac Cats!
10th overall, and second consecutive playoff appearance (the first time since 1981-1982, the last Super Bowl appearance period!)

Big Ben got toppled today! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Cam1

Steelers, Giants, Cowboys, and Jets all missing the playoffs... I like it.


Also loving this Seattle beat down on San Fran, though I like both teams.


----------



## WhoDey85

Clinch the playoffs, eliminate the Steelers, it really doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Steelers, Giants, Cowboys, and Jets all missing the playoffs... I like it.
> 
> Also loving this Seattle beat down on San Fran, though I like both teams.


Cowboys win against Washington, and they're in. Even if they beat the Saints today, the game against the Redskins would be a "win and you're in" scenario.


----------



## Dion Phaneuf

**** the seahawks


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Cowboys win against Washington, and they're in. Even if they beat the Saints today, the game against the Redskins would be a "win and you're in" scenario.


I just assumed the Cowboys will be incapable of winning an important game lol. They'll find a way to lose in epic fashion.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> I just assumed the Cowboys will be incapable of winning an important game lol. They'll find a way to lose in epic fashion.


Oh, well, in that case...as a Cowboys fan...couldn't agree more.


----------



## Cam1

Oh man, this Webb guys is absolutely brutal..... Oh well, Packers v. Niners sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Zeppelin

Can't wait to see my Seahawks win tomorrow. Go Hawks!!


----------



## WhoDey85

Well, I'm very disappointed the Bengals didn't show up for their playoff game to say the least. :no


----------



## Xtraneous

D:


----------



## Cam1

Damn, I was really hoping Indy would pull it off.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Well, I'm very disappointed the Bengals didn't show up for their playoff game to say the least. :no


:hide I completely missed the game. I thought it was on Sunday. When I turned on the television at 4pm and saw the Seahawks play, I was like "what happened to the Bengals?". I saw no news on the ticker, so I turned on the radio.....and only heard a hint that they had lost. I then went on the Internetz and got the news.

I think it was better that I missed it.

*Now for Notre Dame!!!


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> :hide I completely missed the game. I thought it was on Sunday. When I turned on the television at 4pm and saw the Seahawks play, I was like "what happened to the Bengals?". I saw no news on the ticker, so I turned on the radio.....and only heard a hint that they had lost. I then went on the Internetz and got the news.
> 
> I think it was better that I missed it.
> 
> *Now for Notre Dame!!!


Yeah, it was probably for the better. You didn't miss much unfortunately.


----------



## fonz

Damn those Ravens


----------



## Cam1

I love Peytons face when he loses, so glad Denver is out :boogie


----------



## fonz

Do people actually like the Ravens that aren't from the Baltimore area? They always seemed to me like one of those sides no one really likes that much


----------



## Cam1

fonz said:


> Do people actually like the Ravens that aren't from the Baltimore area? They always seemed to me like one of those sides no one really likes that much


They're not liked at all in New England. First time I rooted for them, only cause I would rather the Pats play the Ravens at home than go to Denver... assuming they can beat the Texans 

I don't think many people like Joe Flacco either.


----------



## foe

What a legendary performance by Kaepernick! 

The Niners had 300+ yards on the ground. Owned nearly 40 mins of time possession.


----------



## Cam1

Great weekend of football. Rodgers... out. Manning.... out. My favorite Boston College QB wins (although I really like the Seahawks), and the Pats own the Texans again. Gronkowski re-breaking the forearm really sucks though, they really need him for his run blocking, one of the best in the game. Ridley isn't nearly as effective without him in there.


----------



## Cam1

Lmao:


----------



## Xtraneous

Ravenslol


----------



## foe

I'm going to literally :cry if it's a Niners vs Patriots Super Bowl.

I want the Niners to become the greatest NFL franchise with their 6th Super Bowl champion but I also don't want it against Brady. 

A third Super Bowl lost to Brady would ruin his legacy.


----------



## Gavroche

Let's go ravens, I'm sick of the pats


----------



## Cam1

Typical Patriots playoff football. Haven't been able to win the big ones for close to 10 years now. They look completely inept. Welker with a HUGE dropped pass completely changed the game, I think it's safe to say that he won't be back next year. Too bad.

2 more weeks of the Ray Lewis retirement party and non-stop Harbaruruaugh vs Harbararuduhgu talk is going to be painful.


----------



## Zeppelin

Go Ravens! Hope they win the Superbowl because I don't like the Niners because I'm a hawks fan. Glad they beat the Patriots, because I don't really like them either because they win too much. I usually root for the teams that have the least championships/dogs


----------



## ravens

Go Ravens.


----------



## Zeppelin

fonz said:


> Do people actually like the Ravens that aren't from the Baltimore area? They always seemed to me like one of those sides no one really likes that much


People here in Seattle are rooting for them in the Super Bowl because everybody here hates the 49ers. But then everybody hates Seattle teams too so I know how Ravens fans feel.

Also, a couple radio hosts here are Ravens fans.


----------



## Silent Image

I'm thrilled to see the Ravens make it to the SB.

Go Ravens!


----------



## Xtraneous

Rooting for the niners.


----------

